# Coco and Dazzle pictures.



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

coco and Dazzle have been here a week, they are settling in very well..


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Awww way too cute!


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Cute!! Looks like they're going to be great fun to have around


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Aaw they're absolutely adorable :001_wub:


----------



## perfectpixiepoker (Jan 24, 2010)

aaawwwww their sooooo cute:smile:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

You sneaked that pair of cuties in very quietly Collie  They are absolutely gorgeous and look as if they have made themselves at home :001_wub: Love the names too :thumbsup:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

oh how cute are they, more pictures please


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

jenny armour said:


> oh how cute are they, more pictures please


_haha i have hundreds of pictures, you will be bored to death of them soon lol.,_


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

really gorgeous, im so pleased for you that they settled in so quickly , best wishes..........chris


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

they are gorgeous


----------



## Abcynthia (Sep 12, 2010)

What beautiful little babies


----------



## Viki (Jul 16, 2009)

they are gorgeous kittens


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

They are gorgeous,sorry Dazzle but Coco just tips it for me.


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

lovely kitties:001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

Ahhhh! Definately need more piccys  x


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## cazcatz (Jun 14, 2011)

Lovely kitties, glad they are settling in well :


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

gorgeous babies!! :laugh:


----------



## sparkle23 (Jun 28, 2011)

Lovely cats..


----------

